# UberLawsuit | Shannon Liss-Riordan



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*This Attorney Is Suing the Pants Off the Sharing Economy-For Its Own Good*
http://modernluxury.com/san-francis...ing-economy-its-own-good#sthash.s1b1zcE0.dpuf










*If you can't guarantee at least minimum wage, that's not a job. *


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Unleash the wrath for which they deserve...


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Shannon Liss-Reardon baby... U are more than welcome to come to the land downunder & disrupt here lol...


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Forget Arnold.....

meet the real *Terminator*.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*McJobs and UberJobs*
*http://www.economist.com/news/busin...oyee-could-shape-future-big-industries-mcjobs*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I live in the burbs of the big city. I asked if there were any problems driving in the incorporated cities of the burbs & was told . . .

"You are part off the <said city> group & you are to drive w/n <said city> limits only."

Isn't the above the comment of an employer b/c I am being told where I am to work? I saved the email.

Ubr should be giving drivers a bigger share of the fares say <Edit: (Ubr/Drivr) 60/40 instead of 80/20>. They may own the app which would be worth nothing if the drivers were not using it.

I have health insurance & do not want to drive full-time. Even a part-time person @ McDonald's earns minimum wage.

Looking back it seems too easy to be a UbrX driver. Many would walk away if they had to go thru the process (& $$) of obtaining <said city & airport permits> before being given access to the driver's app.

The company sends texts indicating when they need me to drive b/c "it is busy." (Comment of an employer?)

My 2-cents worth


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I live in the burbs of the big city. I asked if there were any problems driving in the incorporated cities of the burbs & was told . . .
> 
> "You are part off the <said city> group & you are to drive w/n <said city> limits only.
> 
> ...


UberNorthStar, yep, being an independent contractor definitely has its perks. If you have time, check out a new thread I posted on Complaint forum. A former CSR manager opened up on UP about the realities of driving for Uber. He gave some some eye-opening quotes.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/form...lls-drivers-way-it-is-read-this-thread.27435/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *McJobs and UberJobs*
> *http://www.economist.com/news/busin...oyee-could-shape-future-big-industries-mcjobs*


Interesting article, but even more interesting is the comments section.

The tide is turning against Uber.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats why u should do both... sell drugs whilst Ubering....


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...suit-that-could-upend-its-business/?tid=sm_tw

"Employees can have flexibility also, and the mere fact that drivers can choose their hours does not make them independent contractors. If it did, then this would be an easy question, and the court would have granted Uber's motion for summary judgment, which it denied in March."


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Any chances Shannon has a Ozzie counterpart for downunder??? 
I think its wise Uber gets tackled on all fronts...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SydX said:


> Any chances Shannon has a Ozzie counterpart for downunder???
> I think its wise Uber gets tackled on all fronts...


You should look into Aussie Laws & Lawsuits on Employee vs Independent Contractor classification.

Also read your Partnership Agreement for Binding Arbitration clauses.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Been reading & researching... its very similar to u guys... its more the legal counsel now who will act like Shannon... im sure theres plenty of drivers here that have been shafted & are being continually shafted by Uber... including myself.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> Ubr should be giving drivers a bigger share of the fares say 40/60 instead of 20/80.


This is a very good illustration of why Uber is able to get away with their smoke and mirrors charts and prose about earnings going up with lower fares, and other assorted nonsense such as "earn $x per week" etc etc.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This is a very good illustration of why Uber is able to get away with their smoke and mirrors charts and prose about earnings going up with lower fares, and other assorted nonsense such as "earn $x per week" etc etc.


Lol, good catch.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

No point catching that one... Should be a drop than a catch... Lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *This Attorney Is Suing the Pants Off the Sharing Economy-For Its Own Good*
> http://modernluxury.com/san-francis...ing-economy-its-own-good#sthash.s1b1zcE0.dpuf
> 
> View attachment 9258
> ...


POST # 1/chi1cabby: Thank You for
the Hyperlinked
Article on TNC Drivers' Legal Savior.

I liked the Quote about "Jobs": if it's not
GUARANTEED MINIMUM WAGE...........
it's NOT a job!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> View attachment 9708


POST # 9/ARIV005: If You liked the
Movie....You'd
LOVE the Book that it was Based Upon!

Bison was at Ground Zero for the "No
Name" Retrograde Hurricane of October
30th, 1991. Results in Coastal MA. were
like what "Sandy" did in NJ/LI/CT.
Just brutal.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Interesting article, but even more interesting is the comments section.
> 
> The tide is turning against Uber.


POST # 8/observer: YES! But did YOU
notice the Comment
that had a Link to the New TOS ?

"$500 MAX LIABILITY" now!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> I live in the burbs of the big city. I asked if there were any problems driving in the incorporated cities of the burbs & was told . . .
> 
> "You are part off the <said city> group & you are to drive w/n <said city> limits only."
> 
> ...


POST # 6/UberNorthStar: Sorry, Sir.
....WE: Get the 80%
THEY: Get the 20%

#[F]Uber on!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> Any chances Shannon has a Ozzie counterpart for downunder???
> I think its wise Uber gets tackled on all fronts...


My choice is the Hottest Lawyer I ever picked up. Amanda Banton.

http://m.australasianlawyer.com.au/sections/special-reports/amanda-banton--hot-40-2014-187349.aspx

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...al-on-ruling-they-misled-australian-investors

She Also smacked Lehman Bros with a $180m lawsuit and won! Now she is going after global ratings agency S & P for their part in in GFC.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 9/ARIV005: If You liked the
> Movie....You'd
> LOVE the Book that it was Based Upon!
> 
> ...


The name Sandy is forbidden here in Jersey for that same reason. It was a cluster-fk


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SydX said:


> No point catching that one... Should be a drop than a catch... Lol


POST # 17/SydX: G'Day, Matey! Glad to
have You come
"Up Over" to Post in the Largely U.S.A.
International Forums. Your Neighbor
Sydney Uber has done this for Over
a Year now, and provided Much Wisdom
and Guidance from #2 Notable Member
Position.

Please give a Warm 1-Fingered "Wave"
to @B.B.Ballerina when You see her.
She's been MIA from "Melbun" for 2
Weeks now and Some of Us are wond-
ering if We'll EVER be treated to her
Nursery Schoolish Nattering again.
Sigh.

Bison Abides.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Shannon is my new hero. Fighting the good fight against greedy companies trying to make money off of lower class people and families.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> What's this?


POST # 26/UberRidiculous: Click on
observer 's Hyper-
linked Article. Then, as he advised, click
on "Comments". Waaaaaaaaay down
there is "A comment"/link to #[F]Uber's
NEWEST T.O.S.........drumroll, please......
the Aforementioned "Max Liability $500".
Read it. Future "Liu"'s will Weep.

Bison PISSED.....
@ The #[F]Uber AntiPersonnel Initiatives.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Uber TOS says you understand your transportation service provider may not be professionally licensed or permitted. ROF LOL. Is Uber admitting it may be illegal to Uber?
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


Uber admits to many realities in it ToS. It clearly states that it's driver partners need to ensure they are suitably licensed and insured. It also states that driver partners "indemnify" Uber from any losses due to accident or operating a transport service.

When investor funds for the legal support UBER stumps up around the world for drivers runs out, many drivers will be hung out to dry.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber admits to many realities in it ToS. It clearly states that it's driver partners need to ensure they are suitably licensed and insured. It also states that driver partners "indemnify" Uber from any losses due to accident or operating a transport service.
> 
> When investor funds for the legal support UBER stumps up around the world for drivers runs out, many drivers will be hung out to dry.


Im dried up... lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber admits to many realities in it ToS. It clearly states that it's driver partners need to ensure they are suitably licensed and insured. It also states that driver partners "indemnify" Uber from any losses due to accident or operating a transport service.
> 
> When investor funds for the legal support UBER stumps up around the world for drivers runs out, many drivers will be hung out to dry.


POST # 30/Sydney Uber: Talk about
"being ....dry"!
Today's "The ONION Radio News" an
ALL Parody "News"Network reported
on a Scientific Device w/Breakthrough
Comedic Sensitivity that "...could Detect
where the Chuckle Ends and the Chortle
begins."

THANK YOU, JESUS! I CAN DIE, HAPPY.

"Hello? Acme Tombstone Scriveners?
Yes....uh, I know....but it was his Final
Wish........Yes, "Still-Chortling"....uh-huh..
he felt that the Appearance of a Hyphen-
ated Last Name would....umm...well...
be More Disruptive. What's that? HOW
Funny! "Moore-Disruptive".....I like that."

Geo. Carlin...R.I.P.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30/Sydney Uber: Talk about
> "being ....dry"!
> Today's "The ONION Radio News" an
> ALL Parody "News"Network reported
> ...


I just read a Dr Seuss book with my 6yr old. Methinks you still do as well!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I just read a Dr Seuss book with my 6yr old. Methinks you still do as well!


POST # 33/Sydney Uber: SERIOUSLY!
Google "The Onion".
Prior to MY USAGE
of the Term, here on UPNF, I had NEVER
HEARD IT ON stage/screen/TV/Movies....
Newspapers/Magazines.....NOWHERE!

I can't even recollect how I knew of it!
I did/do utilize it as Opposed to the "lol"
that seems to have replaced "awesome"
for Every Other Texted Word. By its def-
inition it SEEMS to be a NasoPharyngeal
NearMiracle!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> For kicks I googled: the onion uber.


POST # 35/UberRidiculous: A N G E L A!
You are too kind.
Bison likes a Good Laugh! D A I L Y.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Lawyer Who Took on Uber Is Going After More Startups*
http://www.inc.com/business-insider/lawyer-suing-these-statups-next.html?cid=sf01001


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lawyer Suing On-Demand Startups Booted Back to Boston*
Marisa Kendall, The Recorder

SAN FRANCISCO - Plaintiffs lawyer Shannon Liss-Riordan has earned a reputation for attacking the Bay Area's on-demand economy, but she may have filed a few suits too many, according to a recent ruling in her case against Washio Inc.

On Friday, San Francisco Superior Court Judge Harold Kahn denied Boston-based Liss-Riordan's application for pro hac vice admission, finding she is "regularly engaged in substantial legal activities in California and thus not eligible."

The ruling is a win for Washio's attorneys at Ogletree, Deakins, Nash, Smoak & Stewart, who had argued Liss-Riordan is litigating at least 11 putative class actions in California.

"Liss-Riordan and her law firm have established a California legal practice without a California license," the lawyers wrote.

Kahn said Liss-Riordan needs to join the California bar in order to proceed with the case-and she plans to do just that. Liss-Riordan says she'll take the California bar exam in February, and her firm, Lichten & Liss-Riordan, may open an office in the state.

"If this defendant thought it could deter me by opposing this routine courtesy that typically counsel provide each other, it was mistaken," she wrote in an email Tuesday.

Liss-Riordan is leading a wave of litigation against companies that use mobile apps to connect customers with services, claiming they illegally deny their workers employee benefits by classifying them as independent contractors. Liss-Riordan's targets include car services Uber Technologies Inc. and Lyft Inc., and food delivery companies Caviar Inc., GrubHub Inc. and DoorDash Inc. She sued Washio this summer, claiming the laundry delivery service denied its drivers, called "ninjas," reimbursement for work expenses.

Liss-Riordan has partnered with San Francisco lawyer Matthew Carlson in the Washio litigation, and he will take over the case for now.

Washio's counsel objected to Liss-Riordan's prolific filings in California, claiming she has put her name on initial pleadings and served discovery before being granted pro hac vice status. She sometimes prematurely lists herself in filings as "pro hac vice" even before her application has been granted, the lawyers wrote.

Washio's counsel urged Kahn to "say enough."

Liss-Riordan responded she's never had defense counsel challenge her pro hac vice application.

"It is very clear this defendant or counsel wanted to try to prevent me from litigating this case," she wrote in an email. "I'm flattered."

Contact the reporter at [email protected].


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought this was a very insightful comment. Pretty much is how it works with Uber as the only people benefitting at the bottom are those who DESPERATELY need cash immediately. 
Tony C. in reply to guest-ooseeom Jul 5th 2015 15:02 GMT
Funny, I think some of those "views from the past" are still pretty important to keep. Like the Bill of Rights, the abolition of slavery, the prohibitions on child labor and demands for workplace safety. I could go on, but a few of those ideas are centuries old.
An on-demand economy may help the 5% at the bottom while enriching the 1% at the top, all at the expense of the 94% in the middle.
By simple arithmetic, the 94% in the middle could keep their jobs, deny the 1% their added profits, and deliver precisely the same amount of aid to the 5% on the bottom. The 94% in the middle would still be ahead by whatever tens of billions in profit the 1% were getting.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Attorney in Lawsuit Against Uber Talks Labor Rights*
*http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2015/10/29/shannon-liss-riordan-uber/*


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

"Liss-Riordan said the lawsuit’s outcome will affect Uber drivers nationally, even though it is focused in California. She acknowledged that it will take several years for the case to be settled."

This is where Uber is wasting piles of cash, in litigation. "It will take years...".

What do you think the outcome will be?


----------

